# Crafted Fitment – Sept3rd San Francisco / Richmond, CA



## miketolliver (Apr 7, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/craftedfitment 
Crafted Fitment 

Happenstance Event Productions and WaterWerks NW is pleased to announce our California event in conjunction with WaterWerks - On the Bay 

A Premium Fitment Event on The Bay
-An event in which premium car owners and wheel fitment nut jobs meet and showcase there incredible crafted vehicles.


Mission
Bring premium car owners and wheel fitment nut jobs meet to showcase there incredible crafted vehicles on The Bay for an event like no other. A relaxed place to be seen and talk with fellow wheel snobs. 

One Hundred pre-approved cars will be selected to be inside the event next to the hottest vendors and sponsors. Some displys will be on the pier. 

The rest of the folks will be in line at the door or stacked in tight parking spaces outside

Location 
This fitment event will be located at the Craneway Pavilion in Richmond, CA - directly on San Francisco bay. 15 minutes from down town San Francisco, this was the site of the old Ford assembly plant. They also assembled tanks for WWII and was the home of Rosie the Riveter. 1414 Harbour Way South, Richmond, California

This newly beautifully remodeled facility overlooks the entire bay - which you are able to see golden Gate, Alcatraz, the Bay Bridge and Treasure Island. 

Show parking will be directly on the pier and inside the mostly all glass facility. Vendors and sponsors will also be inside.

The date of this event is on Labor day weekend. Sunday there will be a German autoshow by Waterwerks Nw . Check out their Facebook page here: https://www.facebook.com/waterwerksnw Make sure you plan your entire weekend around these events.

VIP party scheduled for Sunday (9pm) night after Waterwerks NW and before CraftedFitment 

For sponsorship information, please contact us at [email protected] or [email protected] 

More details to come soon. Crafted Fitment

Registration is open at 
CraftedFitment — Pre-Registered Vehicles

Register European only for both days at 
WaterWerks - Registration

Admission 
$15 per person kids under 12 are free 
Club parking \VIP Parking $10 per car 

General parking will be handled by Craneway $ TBD 


Brought to you by HAPPENSTANCE EVENT PRODUCTIONS - have you heard of us ? Tailored Seattle - Stancewars - Waterwerks - PNW Springmeet - TheOldSchoolReunion and many more. 

Title Sponsors: 
* Wheels Snob
* NOS Energy Drinks 
* Forza Motorsports \ Forza Horizon

Top Level Sponsors:
* Fifteen52 http://Fifteen53.us/
* Tomas Sport Tuning Tomas Sport Tuning | San Francisco Bay Area #1 VW and Audi Performance Tuner. We Speak TDI
* Griots Garage 
* NW-Built 
* Klutch 

Vendor Sponsors: 
* Art of Stance 
* That Steez
* StanceWars 
* Waterwerks NW 
* and more 

Adverting Sponsors : 
* Mind of T 
* Key Fitrment
* Wheels Snobs
* Klutch
* Whips & Chocolate


----------



## miketolliver (Apr 7, 2011)

It’s the last day to register online , after this you’ll need to register in person and risk that we are too full. When the Top 100 shirts are out we are full. 

CraftedFitment — Pre-Registered Vehicles

Folks that are registered we all sent updates . We’ll be reviewing the rest tonight. We made all the badges , the passes and confirmed the guest lists . 

Shirts all arrive tomorrow.


----------

